# PICTURES OF APRIL 13, 2014 NEW SLOT SHOW in NY



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

APRIL 13, 2014 NEW SLOT SHOW in NY

It is great to have another show to go to... I enjoyed myself... and took some pictures...
Thank you Ernie n Bob, Great Show...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the pics.
which one are you?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

alpink said:


> thanx for the pics.
> which one are you?


AL Thanks for asking... I'm the one taking the pictures.. Here's a picture of me.... at the computer... with more pictures of the show..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=102853136512684&set=a.102504143214250.1803.100003639933691&type=1&theater


----------

